# Kompatibilität H115i RGB Platinum und 280x



## Darquise (23. Juni 2019)

*Kompatibilität H115i RGB Platinum und 280x*

Guten Abend , 
habe ihm Kaufrausch und aufgrund der vielen RGB Lampen das H115i RGB Platinum bei Amazon gekauft. 
habe nur jetzt die Sorge das letztere nicht in das Corsair 280x passt. 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. 
wurde glücklicherweise bei Amazon bestellt , also zur Not kann man das Teil umtauschen. ..


----------



## Ace (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kompatibilität H115i RGB Platinum und 280x*

Sollte passen laut Corsair entweder unten,oben oder vorne,du hast die Wahl.

Radiator-Mountings:
1x max. 280/240 mm (Vorderseite)
1x max. 280/240 mm (Deckel)
1x max. 280/240 mm (Unterseite)


----------

